# FR: qu'il y ait X, c'est Y - mode



## Mastermind16

Hello, there is a phrase in my french textbook that I think should be indicative rather than subjunctive, is that right? Please read it below.

J'ai déjà vécu trois ans en colocation et. .. euh. .. et ça s'est très bien passé. On est passé de quatre personnes à neuf personnes. Et. .. euh. .. *qu'il y ait* une seule salle de bains, si on sait s'organiser, c'est pas un problème en fait.


----------



## olivier68

No, the structure here implies the subjonctive. This is considered as a _choice between several possibilities_ (between none or several "salles de bain"). I agree that this rule is rather subtle in French.


----------



## Mastermind16

I need more explanation or a link that would give more details on this rule please...


----------



## olivier68

GREVISSE, $1063b (13ème édition). Je ne sais pas si c'est en ligne.


----------



## Mastermind16

I think I found the answer to my question after some in-depth research. Here it is.


> On emploie plus souvent le subjonctif que l’indicatif après un superlatif ou l’équivalent d’un superlatif, notamment _*le seul* _(_*la seule*_) _*qui*_, _le seul que_, _le seul dont_, _l’unique qui_, _le premier qui_, _le dernier que_, _le meilleur que_, ainsi qu’après _il n’y a que… qui _(_que_, _dont_, etc.) et _il y a peu de… que_.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> C’est *le seul* ordinateur *qui nous convienne*. (subjonctif)
> 
> Toutefois s’il s’agit d’exprimer une certitude, la réalité d’un fait et qu’on veuille présenter celui-ci comme incontestable, on peut se servir de l’indicatif.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> C’est *le seul* médecin *que nous avons consulté* depuis dix ans. (indicatif)


(Source: BDL)


----------



## Maître Capello

Mastermind16 said:


> I think I found the answer to my question after some in-depth research.
> 
> 
> 
> …  après un superlatif ou l’équivalent d’un superlatif …
Click to expand...

Well, no. In your original sentence there is no superlative. The excerpt you quoted is therefore irrelevant here.

Your sentence is actually an ellipsis for _*Le fait qu'*il n'y ait qu'une seule salle de bain_, and _le fait que_ usually takes the subjunctive. See FR: le fait que + mode.


----------



## Bezoard

Voir aussi :
Que <subjonctif>, c'est certain
Également :
Subjonctif dans les subordonnées





[TD valign="top"]1. La proposition subordonnée 
*sujet*
 introduite par la conjonction de subordination 
*"que"*
 demande le 
subjonctif
, mais placée après la principale, le verbe sera à 
l’indicatif
.[/TD]
[TD valign="top"]
*Que vous ayez été malade*
, cela se voit.
Cela se voit 
*que vous avez été malade*
.[/TD]


----------



## Mastermind16

Maître Capello said:


> Well, no. In your original sentence there is no superlative. The excerpt you quoted is therefore irrelevant here.
> 
> Your sentence is actually an ellipsis for _*Le fait qu'*il n'y ait qu'une seule salle de bain_, and _le fait que_ usually takes the subjunctive. See FR: le fait que + mode.


Ok, I see. Thank you for the clarification. Yes, that really seems to be the case here. Well, according to this source (Le fait que) both subjunctive and indicative are allowed in this sentence but subjunctive is more common.


----------



## Bezoard

In reality, the "proposition substantive" introduced by the "conjonction de subordination _que_" is not an ellipsis for "le fait que...", but a kind of proposition inherited from latin or copied on it (I believe) and used in French already in the XIIth Century. It is true that the meaning and the construction of the "proposition substantive" can often be paralleled to a construction "le fait que...", but they are in fact different. While "le fait que..." accepts both subjunctive and indicative, the completive introduced by _que_ and being the subject of the sentence requires usually the subjunctive.



N'écris pas comme tu chattes-- Tome 1


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> GREVISSE, $1063b (13ème édition). Je ne sais pas si c'est en ligne.


Quel est le titre du paragraphe ? S'agit-il bien de la proposition conjonctive essentielle ?
Dans la 14e et la 16e édition, le paragraphe à consulter est §1126f "La proposition conjonctive en tête de la phrase et cas voisins".
Dans la 12e édition, le sujet était réparti dans les paragraphes  1072b et 1073d.


----------



## Swatters

Bezoard said:


> 1. La proposition subordonnée *sujet* introduite par la conjonction de subordination *"que"* demande le subjonctif, mais placée après la principale, le verbe sera à l’indicatif.



Ce _sera à l'indicatif _me semble beaucoup trop péremptoire, le subjonctif convient très bien avec d'autre verbes: ça m'arrange/ça m'étonne/ça me fait plaisir que tu *sois *venu. L'indicatif dans la subordonnée sujet à droite du verbe semble être une particularité des verbes de perception.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Swatters. Le « demande le subjonctif » est d'ailleurs tout aussi péremptoire…  Ces « règles » ne sont en effet pas systématiques. Dans tous ces cas les deux modes sont très souvent possibles, mais parfois seul l'un des deux est vraiment naturel sans toutefois qu'il ne soit possible d'établir une véritable règle.

Voici d'ailleurs deux contre-exemples, simples variations des phrases indiquées sur le site francaisfacile.com :

_Que vous *avez* été malade ne fait aucun doute.
Cela se verrait que vous *ayez* été malade.

Le Bon Usage_ indique d'ailleurs que l'indicatif est « loin d'être rare » dans les complétives en tête de phrase, qu'elles soient sujet ou objet. De nombreux exemples d'auteur viennent corroborer cet avis.



Bezoard said:


> In reality, the "proposition substantive" introduced by the "conjonction de subordination _que_" is not an ellipsis for "le fait que...", but a kind of proposition inherited from latin or copied on it (I believe) and used in French already in the XIIth Century. It is true that the meaning and the construction of the "proposition substantive" can often be paralleled to a construction "le fait que...", but they are in fact different.


They are indeed not exactly the same but they are close enough.  I simplified things a bit but I didn't want to confuse French learners too much, which you have probably just done.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> _Le Bon Usage_ indique d'ailleurs que l'indicatif est « loin d'être rare » dans les complétives en tête de phrase, qu'elles soient sujet ou objet. De nombreux exemples d'auteur viennent corroborer cet avis.


Hum ! Soyons exacts !
Au paragraphe cité plus 1126f de la 16e édition, _Le Bon Usage_ indique que la proposition conjonctive *sujet* placée en tête de la phrase *se met normalement au subjonctif*. Puis :


> *L'indicatif est plus rare, et cet usage est ignoré ou blâmé par la plupart des grammairiens. On le trouve pourtant dans deux cas chez des écrivains attentifs.*
> 
> Le groupe verbal inclut un attribut nominal, et le sens du nom favorise l'indicatif: _Que le vieil Horace EST le personnage principal de cette tragédie, c'est la vérité_ (FAGUET , En lisant Corneille, p. 121). — _Que tu AS une horloge dans le cerveau est un fait _(MAUROIS, Cours de bonheur conjugal, p. 89). —_Que l'insomnie REND maladroit plus que le sommeil, c'est l’avis d'Élise_ (JOUHANDEAU, Élise architecte, pp. 136437).
> 
> Le verbe est un pronominal de sens passif; et il semble y avoir une influence de la construction non pronominale de ce verbe : _Qu'il AVAIT été l'amant de cœur d'une maîtresse d'Alphonse XIII se savait maintenant à la Granja_ (MALRAUX, Espoir, p. 263). — _Qu'elle n'ÉTAIT pas mariée, cela se voyait à son vêtement_ (KESSEL, Jeu du roi, p. 312).



En revanche, je suis aussi d'accord avec Swatters et vous sur le caractère trop péremptoire et même largement inexact de la règle maladroitement introduite par l'une des références pour le cas où la proposition subordonnée sujet est à droite du verbe. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas ce point que je donnais en exemple, mais le fait que le subjonctif est normalement demandé pour le cas où la proposition subordonnée sujet est à gauche. Dans le souci de ne pas rendre confus l'apprentissage du français à nos amis étrangers, j'ai préféré ignorer les rares et inutiles exceptions relevées par _le Bon Usage_. Elles sont en effet inutiles car dans chacun des exemples donnés, le subjonctif marche tout aussi bien que l'indicatif qui reste donc une exception stylistique introduisant une bien maigre nuance. As someone said before : «_  I simplified things a bit but I didn't want to confuse French learners too much, which you have probably just done_.  »


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Soyons exacts !


Ma citation est parfaitement exacte, mais je l'ai extraite de la 13e édition…


----------



## Bezoard

Il serait utile qu'on introduise une théorie de l'_abrogeant_ et de l'_abrogé_ pour la lecture des éditions successives de Grevisse comme on le fait pour la lecture des versets du Coran  !


----------

